# Consejos para los primeros pasos



## Sr. Mercader (Mar 25, 2022)

Estimados, saludo a la comunidad en este primer post con el que además quiero trasladar unas preguntas de cara a un nuevo proyecto que estimo me llevará bastantes meses.

Soy Francisco, vivo en Sevilla (España), estudié electrónica pero nunca llegué a ejercer nada vinculado a ella si bien siempre me interesó nunca he incorporado la disciplina a mis hobbies o aficiones de forma directa.

Soy aficionado al hifi desde hace unos años y motivado por un proyecto de altavoces multiamplificados (TAD TL1603 + TAD TD2001 + Pioneer de cinta de berilio) que he realizado, me gustaría arrancar con un proyecto de diseño de un amplificador a válvulas mono que sea versátil.

El objetivo es disfrutar del proceso, no busco ahorrar dinero ni nada parecido porque cualquiera con experiencia en el mundo DIY sabe que al final las cosas cuestan mucho mas de sus equivalentes comerciales. Pero las horas de investigación, aprendizaje y disfrute nunca se cuentan en esa ecuación y creo que son las más interesantes.

Como antecedente comentar que dispongo de un amplificador de un fabricante/artesano nacional con muy buenas críticas, se trata de un George 50/50 cuyo fabricante recientemente ha evolucionado con una versión similar (solo cambian los condensadores Mundorf y el transformador de alimentación Hammond) 




En su día conseguí los esquemas (los adjunto) del aparato para hacerle un update y añadir un conmutador para que pudiera trabajar con válvulas EL34 en lugar de las KT66 que traía de fábrica además el amplificador puede trabajar en clase A o clase A/B mediante otro conmutador.

La calidad de sonido del aparato es muy buena, no “necesito más” por lo que la idea sería aprovechar el esquema del fabricante que ya se que funciona, así como sus técnicas de fabricación que se basan en el conocimiento y experiencia de muchos años y tratar de realizar un amplificador mono basado en el esquema del estéreo. 

De esta forma podría conformar un sistema de multiamplifiación con dos amplificadores con KT66 en clase A/B para los bajos y amplificadores con EL34 en clase A para medios y agudos. Siendo el diseño para todos idéntico.

Se que el proceso será complicado, tanto por la obtención de los materiales, la construcción de los chasis, los ajustes etc, pero me apetece mucho iniciar el camino.

Y ahora las preguntas para quién que se sienta animado/capacitado a responder.

1. Que mejoras creéis interesante realizar sobre los esquemas que proporciono (mejora del filtrado de la fuente por ejemplo? Como?...)

2. Los trasformadores de salida son este modelo: 1650P

En las especificaciones hablan de un rango de trabajo de 30h a 30khz, concretamente “Frequency response 30 Hz. to 30 Khz. at full rated power (+/- 2 db max. - ref. 1 Khz) minimum.” Creéis que podrán trabajar con dignidad entre 20 y 40hz?? (al ser un equipo para multiamplificación, los amplis que se dediquen a los woofer si que bajarán a esas frecuencias). Alguna alternativa con otras marcas/modelos de transformadores)

3. En el esquema que adjunto el transformador de potencia tiene una salida de 60v. que se usa según veo en el circuito de conmutación A-A/B. El transformador que usa el ampli era creado exproceso por una empresa de Barcelona y sospecho que esta empresa cerró (o los costes de fabricación subieron mucho) por lo que en la nueva versión del amplificador George están incluyendo un trasformador de potencia de Hammond que entiendo es alguno de esta serie: High Voltage (Plate) & Filament - 39 VA to 940 VA (300 Series)

Al querer diseñar un amplificador mono entiendo que lo suyo sería usar un modelo con menos potencia pero no estoy seguro si habría uno adecuado en ese listado que se ajuste a las especificaciones del esquema original, además veo que ninguno cuenta con salida de 60v por lo que entiendo que o me invento algo o no se tendrá la funcionalidad de conmutar en trabajo A-A/B.

Alguna idea, consejo o indicación al respecto?


Muchas gracias de antemano, seguiré leyendo post antiguos del foro mientras a ver si me voy aclarando. 

Saludos!


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 27, 2022)

Bienvenido al Foro.

1) No creo que necesite mejoras.

2) Los transformadores de salida de audio Hammond, si bien todos los que están diseñados para salida simétrica (push-pull) dicen que son para Hi-Fi, su calidad es intermedia, de ahí su respuesta a frecuencia.
Si desea algo mejor, podría ser los marca Edcor, hechos con laminación de grano orientado M6, con mejor respuesta a frecuencia, similar al  Hammond1650 es :   CXPP60-6.6K - 60W, 6.6K Ohms push-pull tube output transformer....

3) La derivación (tap) de 60 Vca, es para la subfuente de polarización fija (fixed bias), su amplificador según conmutación, utiliza polarización fija, o polarización catódica (autopolarización, auto-bias).
Puede mandar hacer a algún bobinador, el transformador de poder correspondiente, cuyo secundario de A.T. sea con la derivación de 60 Vca.
En su defecto, puede optar por algunos de los Hammond que cita con tap de 50 Vca, pero primero  medir cuantos voltios negativos son a la salida de la subfuente de polarización fija, en el diagrama: salida VB, tómese nota de cuantos voltios negativos son para EL34, y luego cuantos son para KT66, esas tensiones negativas resultantes son para una derivación de 60 Vca, luego calcúlese (ley de ohm) para una derivación de 50 Vca, variando los valores de R1, y R2, si se llega a las tensiones de bias medidas, todo bien, si queda corto, se tendrá que mandar a hacer el transformador de poder con tap de 60 Vca.

*Los amplificadores a válvulas operan con altas tensiones, y son letales, si usted es un aficionado, recomiendo que el proyecto que pretende realizar, lo mande a hacer a un técnico electrónico especializado en amplificadores valvulares, aclarado este punto, todo lo que haga de ahora en más corre por su exclusiva responsabilidad.*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

